# Ipod Touch : Qualité audio.



## adlc11 (20 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai très envi de m'acheter l'ipod touch pour toutes ses fonctionnalités, mais il y a un point sur lequel je suis exigeant : la qualité sonore.
J'ai des écouteurs haut de gamme (klipsch custom 3), donc, pour exploiter tout leur quintessence, j'aurais besoin d'un baladeur qui offre un bon son ; est-ce le cas de l'ipod touch ?

Pour l'instant, j'ai un Ipod Nano, est ce que la qualité sonore du touch est meilleure que celle du Nano ou équivalente ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir, 

je ne vais pas me lancer dans les détails techniques comme je ne m'y connais pas mais il me semble avoir lu sur un post (assez ancien) qu'il y a une différence de qualité sonore entre les différents iPod. 
À vous de le retrouver si vous en avez le courage.
Peut-être qu'une autre personne de forum vous éclairera (bcp) mieux 

Si vous habitez sur la région Parisienne, vous pouvez faire un saut chez un des deux Apple Store tester les différents modèles, une personne au t-shirt bleu vous donnera plus de détail 

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## adlc11 (21 Avril 2011)

D'accord...

Merci pour cette (demi) réponse ^^

Quelqu'un de plus qualifié peut être pourrait me renseigner ?


----------



## tibounise (21 Avril 2011)

Apple ne renseigne pas trop à ce sujet. Néanmoins si tu cherche une qualité audio extra, convertis tes CD en Loseless.

Par rapport à un nano ça doit être pareil, en tout cas la qualité audio des iPod touch est loin de la qualité de MP3/MP4 MPMan ou des NONAME


----------



## adlc11 (21 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse !

J'encode déjà tous mes CD en apple lossless, et certains même en WAV !(qui est la meilleure qualité possible, c'est un format sans aucune compression)

Donc en fait le son est correct dans plus...


----------

